# July 2018 Photo of the Month Winner.



## snowbear (Aug 13, 2018)

Congratulations to @zombiesniper for "Monochrome"!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2018)

Congratulations, Alex; well deserved!


----------



## BrentC (Aug 13, 2018)

Congrats!  Beautiful shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2018)

Congrats, great shot


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 13, 2018)

Wonderful shot, well deserved.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 13, 2018)

Congratulations on a well deserved shot


----------



## otherprof (Aug 13, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @zombiesniper for "Monochrome"!


Conratulations!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tony744 (Aug 13, 2018)

Congrats! Great shot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## pjaye (Aug 14, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Black_Square (Aug 22, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @zombiesniper for "Monochrome"!



A thoroughly deserved winner. Congratulations!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a wall hanger!

Congrats on a great photo.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 22, 2018)

Awesome!  Congrats great shot!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## mannytkd (Aug 27, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @zombiesniper for "Monochrome"!


A fabulous capture.


----------

